# مشروع تخرجي..... فندق hotel



## hocem2222 (11 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ​ 
انا طالب هندسة معمارية خريج دفعة 2007/2008 ​ 
اقدم لكم مشروع تخرجي و المتمثل في فندق و ها هي مناظير المشروع​ 



 


 


 


 


 


الرجاء ابداء ارائكم مع تحياتي الخالصة​


----------



## haithammido (11 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووور ...على المشروع الاكثر من رائع ....ونتظر المزيد؟؟ نرجو تنزيل البلانات وباقى الرسومات لاكتمال المشروع لتحليلة


----------



## عمر النوبي (11 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا المشروع


----------



## منتهى حلبص (12 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته تعليقى لا احبه ان يكون على الشكل وانما احب ان يكون على الفكر والفلسفه فلو المبنى بفكره اتمنى ان اعرفها لان بالفكره تتسمى الماده من جماد الى كائن وكانه حى والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## جابر المهندس (12 يوليو 2008)

مشروع رائع لكن كنا نتمنى بعض المساقط الأفقية للمشروع للحكم اكثر..............يعتيك الصحة.


----------



## حسام عاشور (13 يوليو 2008)

مشروع كتير حلو . عندي سؤال على اي برنامج عملته (3d max) ؟


----------



## hocem2222 (16 يوليو 2008)

عفواا
المشروع معمول ببرنامج archicad 11+ artlatis s 2.00


----------



## adllan (16 يوليو 2008)

مشروع رائع بس محتاج تفاصيل اكتر


----------



## mostafa kamel (17 يوليو 2008)

مشروع رائع مشكور حبيبي


----------



## نصرالدين شخريط (20 يوليو 2008)

Bon Le Projet Est Besoin Plus Detail C-a-d Les Plans 2d 5pas Mal De Tout


----------



## نصرالدين شخريط (20 يوليو 2008)

Hahahahahaha Houssem Tachache


----------



## نصرالدين شخريط (20 يوليو 2008)

Nasro Li M3ak


----------



## نصرالدين شخريط (20 يوليو 2008)

Ya3tik A Saha C'est Le Meilleur Projet Dans La Promotion 66 D45 G545 Hahahaha


----------



## نصرالدين شخريط (20 يوليو 2008)

Walahi Projet Yg3ar Kon Majache Mlih
Ou Bien Fercha


----------



## نصرالدين شخريط (20 يوليو 2008)

Hahahaha
Hbibi Housem Tu Est Le Meilleur 
Merci Houssem Boucoup Boucoup


----------



## علاء49 (20 يوليو 2008)

ماكس فوق الرائع ونريد البلانات


----------



## hocem2222 (20 يوليو 2008)

ya nassro kifahe hkamtné ya3tike saha merci bezzaf we katter khirek ton amé hocem


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (21 يوليو 2008)

هل من الممكن الحصول على التفاصيل الانشائية للمشروع؟


----------



## first-arch (22 يوليو 2008)

مشروع رائع بس محتاج تفاصيل اكتر


----------



## صالح أبوزيد (22 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا نرجو لك المزيد من التقدم والابداع


----------



## hocem2222 (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على كل الردود و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مرمروز (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع متميز لو ارفق معه المساقط الافقيه لاظهر روعة تصميمه بشكل افضل كل الشكل لك على هذا الابداع


----------



## hocem2222 (6 أغسطس 2008)

انشاء الله في القريب العاجل


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (7 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور على مشاركتك و نشالله نحو الافضل


----------



## str (7 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز نصر الدين شخريط وكل من يرد بغير اللغة العربية في هذا الموضوع او غيره
ما عرفت احنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب؟:81::81::81::81::81::81:
والا في ملتقى المهندسين الانجليز :81::81::81:
والا في ملتقى المهندسين الفرنسيين :81::81::81:
والا في ملتقى المهندسين الروس :81::81::81::81:
والا تبغا تعرفنا انك تعرف لغات ثانية :15:


----------



## أحمد الغاباتي (7 أغسطس 2008)

أولا مبارك لك على التخرج و أتمنى لك مستقبلا عمليا باهرا و كما طلب الأخوة برجاء تزويدنا بالمساقط الأفقية ليتم النقد و تكون الفائدة للجميع و أما تعليقي على المناظير فهي كما يلي:
1- بعض مقاييس الرسم غير متناسبة
2- ينقص بعض البيئة المحيطة ليكتسب واقعية أكبر
3- لون الزجاج باهر جدا و كان محتاج لتخفيض درجة لمعانه بعض الشئ4
4- تصميم الكتل جميل

و ننتظر الباقي منك و أسال الله أن يوفقك في عملك


----------



## دانيا شمعون (8 أغسطس 2008)

واااااااااو


----------



## احمد توني (8 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااا أحمد و دنيا


----------



## ود المنتزهة (8 أغسطس 2008)

:56:المشروع على العموم مش بطال بالرغم من الاجتهاد الو اضح لكن كان ممكن يطاع احلى بكتير من كده خصوصا وهو مشروع يعتمدعلى الجازبية ثم الخدمات التى يقدمها لكن اشكرك عليه وربنا يعطيك العافية :56:


----------



## hocem2222 (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ود المنتزهة على التعليق واتقبل كل النتقادات


> المشروع مش بطال


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (9 أغسطس 2008)

*مرحبا*

مرحبا
المشروع حلو كتيييييييير ورائئئئع
بالتوفيق دائما
ننتظر المزيد​


----------



## hocem2222 (10 أغسطس 2008)

> مرحبا
> المشروع حلو كتيييييييير ورائئئئع
> بالتوفيق دائما
> ننتظر المزيد​


شكرااااا عتاب فلسطين​


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (10 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المشروع كتيييييييييييييييييير حلو ورائئئئئئئئئئئع
موفق دائما انشالله
بتمنالك التوفيق​


----------



## hocem2222 (10 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك مرة اخرى عتاب فلسطين على مرورك الطيب بارك الله فيك


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم المشروع جميل جداااااااااا ماشاء الله ونتمى لك داوم التوفيق ونود إطلعناعلى الاكثر من مشاريعك الجميله وشكرأ


----------



## hocem2222 (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااا بلال مجدي احمد و بارك الله فيك


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع عادي جدا


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخواني الهندسة مو هيك


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم اذا كان بامكانك وضع المخططات حتى نتناقش


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

ولا تاخذني على صراحتي اخي العزيز


----------



## hocem2222 (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على التعليق :75::75::75:


----------



## moh_vic (15 أغسطس 2008)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (16 أغسطس 2008)

عافاك الله على هذا المشروع الاكثر من رائع....

بعض الملاحظات البسيطة من انسان بسيط ارجو تقبلها:-

-معالجة الواجهات لم تظهر جلية في البرج الفندقي.
-عدم تناسق عناصر البرج بالمستوى الادنى للفندق (اختفاء وحدة التصميم ضمنياً)
-عدم وجود تصور واضح لفكرة المشروع وانعدام المساقط الافقية

ولكن المشروع اجمالا اكثر من رائع بالنسبة لمستوى الاخراج المعماري فهو متميز جدا

وجاء كلمحة عصرية نادرة واستخدامك لمناظر المشروع اعطت ايحاء بالحيوية.

اتمنى لك التوفيق من صميم قلبي وتبدو موهبة معمارية فذة في الطريق الينا

تحياتي....


----------



## كرم يوسف (16 أغسطس 2008)

المشروع جميل


----------



## hocem2222 (17 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا معماري حتى الرمق اخي الكريم على المشاركة و بارك الله فيك 
كذلك اشكر كريم يوسف


----------



## معمارية جامدة (17 أغسطس 2008)

المشروع جميل جدا بس التصميم معقد شوية ومش ظاهر اوي ويريت تتضيف المساقط الافقية
والسلام عليكم:20:


----------



## زهرة الخليج2 (17 أغسطس 2008)

يسلمو كتير بس بدنا المساقط اذا ممكن 
يسلموا ..................


----------



## elkplawy (17 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم ايدك جميل بس لقطه المنظور ممكن يكون في احسن من كده والله الموفق


----------



## hocem2222 (18 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا معمارية جامدة , زهرة الخليج2, elkplawy و انشاء الله في القريب العاجل


----------



## المهندسة ليدي (18 أغسطس 2008)

c'est super ton projet machallah mais on voudra des plus de détail 
merci


----------



## hocem2222 (18 أغسطس 2008)

merci lidé


----------



## hocem2222 (20 أغسطس 2008)

:28::28::28::28::84:


----------



## hocem2222 (26 أغسطس 2008)

:20::20::20::20:


----------



## المهندسة دندش (26 أغسطس 2008)

والله كلش حلو تصميمك


----------



## المهندسة مي (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليك ورحمة اللع وبركاته
مشروع راااائع .. وكتله جميلة .. 
ممكن أعرف نوع الريندر المستخدم ..


----------



## المعماري اسامه (26 أغسطس 2008)

والله انه رائع جدا يا مهندس المستقبل وبالتوفيق لكن لي تعليق صغي ضروري تجانس الكتل علي الاقل بالمادة لان البرج الزجاجي غريب علي الطوابق الارضيه ولا يوجد عناصر ربط كأنه منفصل ومقطوع الزجاج .

موفق


----------



## AliMohammed (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم مشروع رائع لكن عندي بعض الانتقادات 
اولا الConstruction في الفند ق نفسه غير واضحه و قد يكون السبب في ذلك البرنامج الذي استخدمته لاظهار الواجهات )هل العماره كلها محاطه بزجاج)??????!!!!
الشي الثاني وهو هل المواقف الموجوده في الصوره الرابعه هي الوحيده في الفند ق??? اذا كان كذلك فعليك ان تعيد حسابات الفند ق (عدد الغرف, مساحه قاعه الاجتماعات,...) وتستنتج من خلالها عدد الموا قف المفترض ادراجها في التصميم.
وارجو منك توفيرFLOOR PLAN لرؤيه التصميم من اعلى.
وفي الاخير كما قال الاخ (منتهى حلبص) ما هي الفكره??????????


----------



## nazmy6 (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع جميل
تسلم الايد اللي صممت والعقل اللي فكر


----------



## سهي عبد العزيز (27 أغسطس 2008)

مشروع قمه في الابداع ربنا يوفقك


----------



## hocem2222 (27 أغسطس 2008)

المهندسة دندش قال:


> والله كلش حلو تصميمك


 
شكراااا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## hocem2222 (27 أغسطس 2008)

سهي عبد العزيز قال:


> مشروع قمه في الابداع ربنا يوفقك


مشكورة :75:


----------



## hocem2222 (28 أغسطس 2008)

المعماري اسامه قال:


> والله انه رائع جدا يا مهندس المستقبل وبالتوفيق لكن لي تعليق صغي ضروري تجانس الكتل علي الاقل بالمادة لان البرج الزجاجي غريب علي الطوابق الارضيه ولا يوجد عناصر ربط كأنه منفصل ومقطوع الزجاج .
> 
> موفق


 
مشكور على مرورك :84:


----------



## hocem2222 (29 أغسطس 2008)

alimohammed قال:


> السلام عليكم مشروع رائع لكن عندي بعض الانتقادات
> اولا الconstruction في الفند ق نفسه غير واضحه و قد يكون السبب في ذلك البرنامج الذي استخدمته لاظهار الواجهات )هل العماره كلها محاطه بزجاج)??????!!!!
> الشي الثاني وهو هل المواقف الموجوده في الصوره الرابعه هي الوحيده في الفند ق??? اذا كان كذلك فعليك ان تعيد حسابات الفند ق (عدد الغرف, مساحه قاعه الاجتماعات,...) وتستنتج من خلالها عدد الموا قف المفترض ادراجها في التصميم.
> وارجو منك توفيرfloor Plan لرؤيه التصميم من اعلى.
> وفي الاخير كما قال الاخ (منتهى حلبص) ما هي الفكره??????????


 
مشكوووور:84:


----------



## hocem2222 (29 أغسطس 2008)

nazmy6 قال:


> مشروع جميل
> تسلم الايد اللي صممت والعقل اللي فكر


 شكراااااااااا


----------



## سمر الكيالي (30 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية--شكرا جزيلا--المشروع جميل--جهودك مباركة


----------



## شخريط هشام (30 أغسطس 2008)

والله يا نصرو شخريط والله يا الفميلة الزينة


----------



## hocem2222 (1 سبتمبر 2008)

شخريط هشام قال:


> والله يا نصرو شخريط والله يا الفميلة الزينة


 ????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## hocem2222 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## midraw (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم المشروع جميل جداااااااااا ماشاء الله ونتمى لك داوم التوفيق 
بعض الملاحظات البسيطة من انسان بسيط ارجو تقبلها:-

-معالجة الواجهات لم تظهر جلية في البرج الفندقي.
-عدم تناسق عناصر البرج بالمستوى الادنى للفندق (اختفاء وحدة التصميم ضمنياً)
-عدم وجود تصور واضح لفكرة المشروع وانعدام المساقط الافقية


----------



## م تهاني (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشروع متميز اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## بدور الشمس (6 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشاء الله بجد جميل


----------



## hocem2222 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

بدور الشمس قال:


> ماشاء الله بجد جميل


شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (8 سبتمبر 2008)

midraw قال:


> السلام عليكم المشروع جميل جداااااااااا ماشاء الله ونتمى لك داوم التوفيق
> بعض الملاحظات البسيطة من انسان بسيط ارجو تقبلها:-
> 
> -معالجة الواجهات لم تظهر جلية في البرج الفندقي.
> ...


شكراااااااا:16:


----------



## hocem2222 (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سمر الكيالي قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية--شكرا جزيلا--المشروع جميل--جهودك مباركة


شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (19 سبتمبر 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حسن علوش (20 سبتمبر 2008)

رووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## amany hassan (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جدا بس انا عايزه اشوف المسقط الافقي للفندق ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## بيكووو (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*راي لمشروع التخرج*

:59:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا نحن كمهندسين معمارين يجب علينا عندما نعرض رسومات معمارية على بعضنا


 أن نعرض المساقط الأفقيةلكي نرى هل هنالك مشاكل في المساقط 

ثم بعد ذلك نرى المناظير

وعندنا بروفيسور بيقول مافي واحد يجيب أذن واحد ويقول ما رأيكم في هذا الإنسان


بمعنى يجب عليك أخي الكريم أن تأتي بالرسومات المعمارية كاملة ثم بعد ذلك

تتطلب الرأي 

وشكرا

وللأمام وفقك الله والله ولي التوفيق

:56:


----------



## معماريون (21 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ معماري حسام
الجهد المعماري والاخراج ممتاز وتشكر عليه 


ولكن اسمح لي بالتعليق 

من الشكل الخارجي قرات الداخل 
مدخل الفندق وكانه مقدمة باخره 
وكتلة المبنى تحتوي على عناصر انشائيه قويه راسيه توحي بان المبنى في الصحراء 
والبرج الزجاجي غير متناسق وكانه ليس ذو علاقه مع مبنى الفندق 
والبرج الاخر الخرساني المنتهي بخزان مياه هكذا اشعر وكانه برج مراقبه​


----------



## hocem2222 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

معماريون قال:


> الاخ معماري حسام
> 
> الجهد المعماري والاخراج ممتاز وتشكر عليه​
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بيكووو قال:


> :59:
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

حسن علوش قال:


> رووووووووووووووووعة


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا
:7:


----------



## hocem2222 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

amany Hassan قال:


> جميل جدا بس انا عايزه اشوف المسقط الافقي للفندق ولكم جزيل الشكر


 انشاء الله


----------



## الجرح العراقي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشروع جدا جميل

اشكرك اخي على الصور

اخوكم
الجرح العراقي


----------



## hocem2222 (29 سبتمبر 2008)

الجرح العراقي قال:


> مشروع جدا جميل
> 
> اشكرك اخي على الصور
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (2 أكتوبر 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مبروك عليك الماجستير امنحها لك بصراحة
رؤية جميلة وتصميم حديث جدأ رائع


----------



## hocem2222 (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ازهر الشاهر قال:


> مبروك عليك الماجستير امنحها لك بصراحة
> رؤية جميلة وتصميم حديث جدأ رائع


بارك الله فيك :14:


----------



## turky5600 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع رائع لكن هل انتبهت لموضوع الواجه الزجاجيه وامكانية تنفيذها على الطبيعه


----------



## مناف الهداف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

أحييك أخي حسام وأتمنى لك مستقبلا هندسيا ناجحا :

بما أنك قد نشرت فقط صور المناظير الخارجية للمشروع فاننا لا نستطيع مناقشة كامل المشروع ولكن كما هو واضح من المنظور أنك معماري جيد .

انتبه بشكل دائم عند العمل في برامج الاظهار المختلفة على موضوع خط الأفق حيث أنه قد يؤثر على واقعية المنظور .

وكذلك ألاحظ في المنظور أن الأماكن الظليلة تبدو بشكل أغمق من الواقع الحقيقي لها فعليك الاستعانة بالبرامج التي تؤمن لك الاضاءة الحقيقية والتي فيها نرى أن الانعكاسات الصادرة عن السطوح المضيئة تجعل السطوح الغير مواجهة للمنبع الضوئي تأخذ بعض الضوء كما هو الحال في برنامج الماكس (m.ray+v.ray)


----------



## hocem2222 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

turky5600 قال:


> مشروع رائع لكن هل انتبهت لموضوع الواجه الزجاجيه وامكانية تنفيذها على الطبيعه


 
شكراااا على الملاحظ :84:


----------



## hocem2222 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مناف الهداف قال:


> أحييك أخي حسام وأتمنى لك مستقبلا هندسيا ناجحا :
> 
> بما أنك قد نشرت فقط صور المناظير الخارجية للمشروع فاننا لا نستطيع مناقشة كامل المشروع ولكن كما هو واضح من المنظور أنك معماري جيد .
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك وشكراااا


----------



## hocem2222 (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااا على كل الملاحظات


----------



## المنضم (7 أكتوبر 2008)

صور رائعة بصراحة


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hocem2222 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

المنضم قال:


> صور رائعة بصراحة


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## NTT (12 أكتوبر 2008)

very nice design


----------



## hocem2222 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

NTT قال:


> very nice design


 
thannnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## omar3bdelaziz (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جدا .............


----------



## hocem2222 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

omar3bdelaziz قال:


> جميل جدا .............


 
شكرااااااااا


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (17 أكتوبر 2008)

فندق كتير فاخر ممكن نحجز جناح


----------



## ع ا د ل (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور صديقي بصراحة برستيج


----------



## hocem2222 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشقة الاحساس قال:


> فندق كتير فاخر ممكن نحجز جناح


 
ممكن انشاء الله 
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ع ا د ل قال:


> مشكور صديقي بصراحة برستيج


 

شكرررراااااااا:77:


----------



## سـليمان (20 أكتوبر 2008)

رائع ....ونتظر المزيد


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (21 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي / هل لديك مشاريع انت مصممها من ابداعك انت .....بالفعل مشروعك راااائع انا نزلت الصور عندي تبعت مشروعك ...اتمنى ان ارى المزيد من عملك .......لانه مشروع ليس فيه اي خطا بالفعل تعب وجهد واكييييد اخدتو اللي تستحقوه .........
وانشالله الى الامام دائمااا ننتظر المزيد منك اخي من اعمال لك لنراهاااا ....
اتمنى لك دوااااااام التوفيق في حياتك


----------



## hocem2222 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

سـليمان قال:


> رائع ....ونتظر المزيد


 

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hocem2222 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

عتاب فلسطين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي / هل لديك مشاريع انت مصممها من ابداعك انت .....بالفعل مشروعك راااائع انا نزلت الصور عندي تبعت مشروعك ...اتمنى ان ارى المزيد من عملك .......لانه مشروع ليس فيه اي خطا بالفعل تعب وجهد واكييييد اخدتو اللي تستحقوه .........
> وانشالله الى الامام دائمااا ننتظر المزيد منك اخي من اعمال لك لنراهاااا ....
> اتمنى لك دوااااااام التوفيق في حياتك


 
ليس لديا الان مشاريع 
ممكن ان شاء الله في القريب 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## dodyrewishmoot (22 أكتوبر 2008)

ما شاء الله حلو قوى...بس ياريت بجد البلانات...دى اللى هتوضح فكرة المشروع


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*مجرد تعقيب !!!*

بداية نهنىء بالنجاح والانضمام الى اسرة الهندسة00 
اما بشان مشروعك الذى عرضت علينا بعض مناظيره فاننا نوجز تساؤلنا فى : 
لم تستطع التفرقة بين شكل ومضمون الفارق التصميمى بين الاوتيل والموتيل!!
غياب التوظيف المساحى والفراغى للمكونات0وبالتالى يتضح التشتت الفكرى فى جمع شتات الرؤية المعمارية ان وجدت فى الاساس!!
لم يتضح الهدف الفكرى للرؤية التصميمية ولم تستطع اساسا ان توحى للمشاهد وليس الدارس او الباحث فى العمارة ماهى تلك الفكرة او كيفية اثباتك لنا ان وجدت تلك الفكرة كيف وضحتها 0000الخ0
اعتقد ان التقدير لايزيد عن مقبول وان زاد عن ذلك فربما يكون تعاطفا من لجنة التحكيم!!!
ختاما000 ليس نقدنا هذا انقاصا من قدراتك وابداعك وانما تحفيز لك وتشجيع لكى تكون اعمالك القادمة مثالا نقتدى به باذن الله تعالى00 مع وافر تحياتنا وتقديرنا والى مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله تعالى0


----------



## hocem2222 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

dodyrewishmoot قال:


> ما شاء الله حلو قوى...بس ياريت بجد البلانات...دى اللى هتوضح فكرة المشروع


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

استاذدكتوراحمدهشام قال:


> بداية نهنىء بالنجاح والانضمام الى اسرة الهندسة00
> اما بشان مشروعك الذى عرضت علينا بعض مناظيره فاننا نوجز تساؤلنا فى :
> لم تستطع التفرقة بين شكل ومضمون الفارق التصميمى بين الاوتيل والموتيل!!
> غياب التوظيف المساحى والفراغى للمكونات0وبالتالى يتضح التشتت الفكرى فى جمع شتات الرؤية المعمارية ان وجدت فى الاساس!!
> ...


 
:59:
التقدير المشروع امتياز


----------



## mahlawedotyahh (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل اوي بس ياريت تنزل الرسم الهتدسي التحليلي


----------



## زنبقة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا مشروع كتييييير حلو


----------



## hocem2222 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

زنبقة قال:


> مرحبا مشروع كتييييير حلو


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

mahlawedotyahh قال:


> جميل اوي بس ياريت تنزل الرسم الهتدسي التحليلي


 
ان شاء الله:63:


----------



## eng.sickoo (26 أكتوبر 2008)

مشروع ممتاز ورائع
بالتوفيق


----------



## hocem2222 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

eng.sickoo قال:


> مشروع ممتاز ورائع
> بالتوفيق


 
شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## sadoboza (30 أكتوبر 2008)

المشروع جميل وواضح فيه الاحترافيه الشديده التى لا تمر على اى مهندس محترف رغم عدم اتزان المبنى معماريا واحساسك انه فى حالة سقوط - التوازن المعمارى والجمالى يجب ان يتوازنا معا من اجل اخراج عمل معمارى محترف - ولكن كبدايه اشكرك واشكر المحترفين الذين ساعدوا على اخراج العمل بهذا الاحتراف والله كلفك كتير - الله يكون فى عون الطلبه - انا فاكر ان مشروع التخرج الخاص بى من حوالى 22 سنه كلفنى - حوالى 150 جنيه هههههه محدش طبعا يضحك - المبلغ ده من 22 سنه كان كبير الى حد ما- موفق يا مهندسنا لجميل - الله معك


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل جدا المشروع*​


----------



## hocem2222 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

sadoboza قال:


> المشروع جميل وواضح فيه الاحترافيه الشديده التى لا تمر على اى مهندس محترف رغم عدم اتزان المبنى معماريا واحساسك انه فى حالة سقوط - التوازن المعمارى والجمالى يجب ان يتوازنا معا من اجل اخراج عمل معمارى محترف - ولكن كبدايه اشكرك واشكر المحترفين الذين ساعدوا على اخراج العمل بهذا الاحتراف والله كلفك كتير - الله يكون فى عون الطلبه - انا فاكر ان مشروع التخرج الخاص بى من حوالى 22 سنه كلفنى - حوالى 150 جنيه هههههه محدش طبعا يضحك - المبلغ ده من 22 سنه كان كبير الى حد ما- موفق يا مهندسنا لجميل - الله معك


 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zakou1 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

مشروع رائع مشكور


----------



## hocem2222 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

zakou1 قال:


> مشروع رائع مشكور


 
العفووووووووو


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

المشروع ممتاز لكن تحليله يحتاج للبلانات


----------



## mo0oly (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## hocem2222 (5 نوفمبر 2008)

العفوووووووووووووووووو


----------



## arch_hamada (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الله الموفق


----------



## arch_hamada (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الله الموفق


----------



## hocem2222 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## aya osama (7 نوفمبر 2008)

المشروع جامد موت يارب فى يوم من الايام نعمل حاجه كده


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (7 نوفمبر 2008)

if you put more details then it will be better
good luck


----------



## hocem2222 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

aya osama قال:


> المشروع جامد موت يارب فى يوم من الايام نعمل حاجه كده


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## vrayman (11 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يا اخى
اولا مبروك لك التخرج و عقبالنا يا رب احنا كمان 
ثانيا ان ليا بعض التعليقات البناءه على المشروع
اولا المشروع شكله جميل جدا ولكن الكتله العليا شكلها modern جدا غير الكتله اللى امتدادها افقى شكلها مش modern اوى فحسي ان المشروع مفصول و مش ماشى فى اتجاه تصميمى واحد 
ثانيا الاضاءه جميله جدا بس كانت مشكله المشروع ان مافيش تفاصيل كتير فى الشارع وكده وكمان البلوكات المستخدمه مش جيده ومحسسانى بالعاب البلاستيك 
لكن المشروع ككل جميل و انا كمان بقول فعلا الاضاءه جميله
كمان الزجاج اللى فى الكتله كان عايز شويه تفاصيل او يتشف شويه علشان ميعسش كده لون السما و يتلون بلونها و مايبنش بس
مشكور اخى و الى التفوق ان شاء الله


----------



## iyadcoo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشروع جميل للغاية ومميز ايضا


----------



## عاشقة العيون (11 نوفمبر 2008)

التخيل عندك بزيادة حلو الشغل


----------



## hocem2222 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

عاشقة العيون قال:


> التخيل عندك بزيادة حلو الشغل


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كانزي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل جدا بس انا عايزه اشوف المسقط الافقي للفندق ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


----------



## وليد المعماري (12 نوفمبر 2008)

عات الايادي
waleed_83_83***********
معماري العراق


----------



## hocem2222 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

كانزي قال:


> *جميل جدا بس انا عايزه اشوف المسقط الافقي للفندق ولكم جزيل الشكر*​


 

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

وليد المعماري قال:


> عات الايادي
> waleed_83_83***********
> معماري العراق


 
شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## مشهور (15 نوفمبر 2008)

نتمنى لك مستقبل افضل في الهندسة المعمارية


----------



## هانيا (15 نوفمبر 2008)

المشروع غاية فى الروعة ربنا يوفقك بس لو سمحت ياريت ترفق البلانات و التصميم الانشائى لانى مهندسة مدنية واريد الاستفادة وتكرم على العمل الرائع


----------



## hocem2222 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

هانيا قال:


> المشروع غاية فى الروعة ربنا يوفقك بس لو سمحت ياريت ترفق البلانات و التصميم الانشائى لانى مهندسة مدنية واريد الاستفادة وتكرم على العمل الرائع


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مشهور قال:


> نتمنى لك مستقبل افضل في الهندسة المعمارية


 
مشكوووررررررررررررر


----------



## hocem2222 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hocem2222 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archispace (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور
شىء جميل و كمان معمول بArchiCAD11 +artlantis s 2 
حبذا لو كانت معه المساقط ليكون الحكم أدق
فكما نعلم لا يمكن إهمال الجانب الوظيفي و العكس صحيح للجانب الجمالي
و مشكور جدا على مشاركتنا المشروع


----------



## Alinajeeb (26 نوفمبر 2008)

ح-لللللللللللللللللو مره


----------



## hocem2222 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

archispace قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووور
> شىء جميل و كمان معمول بArchiCAD11 +artlantis s 2
> حبذا لو كانت معه المساقط ليكون الحكم أدق
> فكما نعلم لا يمكن إهمال الجانب الوظيفي و العكس صحيح للجانب الجمالي
> و مشكور جدا على مشاركتنا المشروع


 مشكوووووووور


----------



## محمد السواكنى (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا والف شكر


----------



## hocem2222 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> شكرا والف شكر


 
العفوووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ياسمينايا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك لكن اين المساقط


----------



## m3maryawy (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا على المشروع الجميل والمناظير فى غايه الروعه ولو سمحت تنزل البلانات وشكرا


----------



## hocem2222 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

m3maryawy قال:


> مشكور جدا جدا على المشروع الجميل والمناظير فى غايه الروعه ولو سمحت تنزل البلانات وشكرا


 
ان شاء الله و شكرااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ياسمينايا قال:


> بارك الله فيك لكن اين المساقط


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kasshoss (30 نوفمبر 2008)

merci boucoup pour ton projet


----------



## hit80a (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة.
ارجو المساعدة ... انا لم اتمكن حت الان من اخراج الصورة بواسطة الاتوكاد على الوجهة المطلوب حيث انى اقوم برسم ثلاثى الابعاد الا انى لا استطيع ان اخرج بشكل حقيقى ..فهل تستعملون الفوت شوب فى >لك ام كيف ؟ وشكرا .


----------



## hocem2222 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

hit80a قال:


> بسم الله
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة.
> ارجو المساعدة ... انا لم اتمكن حت الان من اخراج الصورة بواسطة الاتوكاد على الوجهة المطلوب حيث انى اقوم برسم ثلاثى الابعاد الا انى لا استطيع ان اخرج بشكل حقيقى ..فهل تستعملون الفوت شوب فى >لك ام كيف ؟ وشكرا .


 
لم اقم بستعمال autocad ولاكن استعملت برنامج archicad واضفة لمسات ب artlantis


----------



## eng.kamal (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشروع جدا جميل ..................................اهنيك.


----------



## macgiver30 (1 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه الحلاوة دى العمارة تتحدث


----------



## hocem2222 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

eng.kamal قال:


> مشروع جدا جميل ..................................اهنيك.


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الجرح العراقي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدا

اخوكم
الجرح العراقي


----------



## hocem2222 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الجرح العراقي قال:


> جميل جدا
> 
> اخوكم
> الجرح العراقي


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

macgiver30 قال:


> ايه الحلاوة دى العمارة تتحدث


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jano (4 ديسمبر 2008)

المشروع كتير حلو ورائع بس متل ما قال الاخ لازم تفاصيل اكتر


----------



## hocem2222 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

jano قال:


> المشروع كتير حلو ورائع بس متل ما قال الاخ لازم تفاصيل اكتر


شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kho (6 ديسمبر 2008)

جهد وافر مشكور علية:5:


----------



## ود الشايب (7 ديسمبر 2008)

_والله ماشاء الله مشروع روعة وربنا يوفقك _


----------



## hocem2222 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ود الشايب قال:


> _والله ماشاء الله مشروع روعة وربنا يوفقك _


 
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## Me. (7 ديسمبر 2008)

what was the concept??


----------



## hocem2222 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

Me. قال:


> what was the concept??


 

quoiiiiiiiiiii? b


----------



## hocem2222 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## علي اسحاق (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشروع جدا جميل اتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## hocem2222 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

علي اسحاق قال:


> مشروع جدا جميل اتمنالك التوفيق


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hocem2222 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سـليمان (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشروع رائع


----------



## abouyousif (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشروع جميل جدا وياريت توافينا بالبلانات و القطاعات ونتمنا لك المزيد من التوفيق و السداد


----------



## hocem2222 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

سـليمان قال:


> مشروع رائع


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## سمر الكيالي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

مشروع جميل --لو تعطينا شرح بسيط عنه وعن الفراغات الداخلية والكتل الخارجية وعن طبيعة المشروع--مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## hocem2222 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

سمر الكيالي قال:


> مشروع جميل --لو تعطينا شرح بسيط عنه وعن الفراغات الداخلية والكتل الخارجية وعن طبيعة المشروع--مع جزيل الشكر


شكرااااا اخيييييي


----------



## hocem2222 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## hocem2222 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## hocem2222 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

okkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## مروة رأفت (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مشروع جميل بس ممكن القطاعات والمساقط عشان نفهم فكرة المشروع والفراغات فية ازاي


----------



## hocem2222 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مروة رأفت قال:


> مشروع جميل بس ممكن القطاعات والمساقط عشان نفهم فكرة المشروع والفراغات فية ازاي


 
ان شاء الله و شكرااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (2 يناير 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## abdulraof (2 يناير 2009)

Nasro Li M3ak


----------



## arc2hana (4 يناير 2009)

wow.... wonderful project... this is the most amazing project in artlantis i see


----------



## hocem2222 (4 يناير 2009)

thanx arc2hana


----------



## فادوو (5 يناير 2009)

وين المشروع ابيش مشروع بالمرة


----------



## zakou1 (5 يناير 2009)

مشروع رائع مشكور


----------



## hocem2222 (6 يناير 2009)

zakou1 قال:


> مشروع رائع مشكور


شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (7 يناير 2009)

فادوو قال:


> وين المشروع ابيش مشروع بالمرة


 المشروع في الصفحة الاولى


----------



## hocem2222 (9 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## theblake rose (9 يناير 2009)

مشروع رائع جدأ

لكن دائما مشاريعكم باستخدام برنامج معين

يعني مترسمون باليد اي من الرسوم


----------



## hocem2222 (9 يناير 2009)

theblake rose قال:


> مشروع رائع جدأ
> 
> لكن دائما مشاريعكم باستخدام برنامج معين
> 
> يعني مترسمون باليد اي من الرسوم


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (9 يناير 2009)

مشروع جميل ولكن الجزء السفلي لا يرتبط بالبرج ولا ينتمي للطراز نفسه إضافة إلى أن الإظهار المعماري للبرج ليس ذاته للجزء السفلي فأرجو التوضيح


----------



## hocem2222 (10 يناير 2009)

فادي أحمد أورفلي قال:


> مشروع جميل ولكن الجزء السفلي لا يرتبط بالبرج ولا ينتمي للطراز نفسه إضافة إلى أن الإظهار المعماري للبرج ليس ذاته للجزء السفلي فأرجو التوضيح


 شكراااااااااااااااااااااا:15:


----------



## سـليمان (10 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hocem2222 (13 يناير 2009)

سـليمان قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


العففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففو


----------



## hocem2222 (13 يناير 2009)

سـليمان قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 العفوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## hocem2222 (19 يناير 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أغيد الفرا (19 يناير 2009)

مشروع جميل جدا


----------



## hocem2222 (21 يناير 2009)

أغيد الفرا قال:


> مشروع جميل جدا


شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (21 يناير 2009)

عذرا على رأي الذي يمكن أن لا يعجبكم لكن لا أرى علاقة كبيرة بين القاعدة والأدوار الأولى وكذلك البرج وكل منهما ينتمي لطراز مختلف وكأن من رسم المباني السفلى ليس من صمم أو رسم البرج


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (21 يناير 2009)

المشروع غير متزن وشكرا


----------



## musmma (22 يناير 2009)

very goooooooooooooood


----------



## hocem2222 (22 يناير 2009)

فادي أحمد أورفلي قال:


> عذرا على رأي الذي يمكن أن لا يعجبكم لكن لا أرى علاقة كبيرة بين القاعدة والأدوار الأولى وكذلك البرج وكل منهما ينتمي لطراز مختلف وكأن من رسم المباني السفلى ليس من صمم أو رسم البرج


شكرا على هذه المداخلة البسيطة


----------



## hocem2222 (22 يناير 2009)

musmma قال:


> very gooooooooooooo
> شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معمار العرب (23 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحقيقة ان الاضهار جميل وبه حركة جميلة ولكن علاقته بالمحيط مطلوب ان تدرس بشكل افضل
لان اي بناية يجب ان تصمم بشكل يتناسب مع محيطها الخارجي 
شكرا جزيلا 
وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## hocem2222 (23 يناير 2009)

معمار العرب قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الحقيقة ان الاضهار جميل وبه حركة جميلة ولكن علاقته بالمحيط مطلوب ان تدرس بشكل افضل
> لان اي بناية يجب ان تصمم بشكل يتناسب مع محيطها الخارجي
> شكرا جزيلا
> وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود الكوافي (23 يناير 2009)

ممتاز جداً انا مهندس ميكانيكي ضعي التفاصيل حتى اساعدك في التخطيطات للصرف الصحي والتبريد والتكييف


----------



## SUST CIVILIAN (23 يناير 2009)

مشروعك دماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## Anou_ar (23 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ritta99 (24 يناير 2009)

le projet est très intéressant mais il besoin de détail pour faire le jugement-j'aime l'utilisation des terrasse jardin


----------



## hocem2222 (24 يناير 2009)

ritta99 قال:


> le projet est très intéressant mais il besoin de détail pour faire le jugement-j'aime l'utilisation des terrasse jardin


merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ساحر الاجفان (24 يناير 2009)

عمل جدا رائع 
ولكن باي صيغه تم تحويل المشروع من الارشي كاد الى الاتلتس 
مشكووووووور والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (25 يناير 2009)

مشروع ممتاز من جميع النواحي وايضا التغطية المعمارية جميله


----------



## مهونيان (1 فبراير 2009)

سلام,, مشكور على هدا العمل.من حيث الشكل لباس ,لكن لا يوجد هناك تناسق مع الوظيفة .’’’يعطيك الصح


----------



## hocem2222 (2 فبراير 2009)

مهونيان قال:


> سلام,, مشكور على هدا العمل.من حيث الشكل لباس ,لكن لا يوجد هناك تناسق مع الوظيفة .’’’يعطيك الصح


شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (4 فبراير 2009)

م/جميل أسعد عيد قال:


> مشروع ممتاز من جميع النواحي وايضا التغطية المعمارية جميله


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (5 فبراير 2009)

محمود الكوافي قال:


> ممتاز جداً انا مهندس ميكانيكي ضعي التفاصيل حتى اساعدك في التخطيطات للصرف الصحي والتبريد والتكييف


 شكراااااااااااا اخيييييييي


----------



## hocem2222 (8 فبراير 2009)

ساحر الاجفان قال:


> عمل جدا رائع
> ولكن باي صيغه تم تحويل المشروع من الارشي كاد الى الاتلتس
> مشكووووووور والله يعطيك العافيه


مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hocem2222 (20 فبراير 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## serag ahmad (20 فبراير 2009)

مشروعك جيد بس يحتاجلوا شوية تحاليل في المواقف طبعا هو الوحيد بس الي ظاهر والنقطة الاهم الوواجهه كلها زجاج مافي اية تشكيل طبعا راح يكسب المبني حرارة اكتر وارتفاع في تكلفة التكييف لتوفير الاحتباس الحراري للمبني
ولك من جزيل الشكرا


----------



## محمد ظاهر (20 فبراير 2009)

ماشاء الله المشروع فوق الممتاز و اخراجة اكثر من الممتاز


----------



## مهند محمد رضا (21 فبراير 2009)

اريد مسقط افقى لموتيل على تضاريس


----------



## رابح رابح (22 فبراير 2009)

اخى الوجهة الفندق جميل لكن ماذ يعنى البرج الزائد فوق لاتناسب انك وضعة ناطحة السحب فوق الفندق انك بالغت فى هذ الرسم


----------



## agms909 (22 فبراير 2009)

اعمالك اكتر من رائعة وربنا يوافقك ان شاء الله فى الحياة العملية


----------



## hocem2222 (5 مارس 2009)

agms909 قال:


> اعمالك اكتر من رائعة وربنا يوافقك ان شاء الله فى الحياة العملية


شكراااااااااااا اخيييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## hocem2222 (13 مارس 2009)

رابح رابح قال:


> اخى الوجهة الفندق جميل لكن ماذ يعنى البرج الزائد فوق لاتناسب انك وضعة ناطحة السحب فوق الفندق انك بالغت فى هذ الرسم


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حميدوان (13 مارس 2009)

يبدو جيدا لكن اين المساقط


----------



## hocem2222 (14 مارس 2009)

حميدوان قال:


> يبدو جيدا لكن اين المساقط


 شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي فران (15 مارس 2009)

انطباع جيد 
اضف البلونات والمقاطع


----------



## hocem2222 (16 مارس 2009)

علي فران قال:


> انطباع جيد
> اضف البلونات والمقاطع


merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## علي فران (17 مارس 2009)

مع تمنياتنا بالمستقبل الجيد


----------



## hocem2222 (17 مارس 2009)

علي فران قال:


> مع تمنياتنا بالمستقبل الجيد


 
merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## عبدالرؤوف122 (18 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم .....ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على مشاريع تختص بالمسارح مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (18 مارس 2009)

مشكور وأكثر من رائع ونريد صور أخرى أو أي شيء يتعلق بالمشروع مع أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق00


----------



## hocem2222 (18 مارس 2009)

إبراهيم آل حمرة قال:


> مشكور وأكثر من رائع ونريد صور أخرى أو أي شيء يتعلق بالمشروع مع أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق00[/quo
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (22 مارس 2009)

عبدالرؤوف122 قال:


> السلام عليكم .....ارجو مساعدتي في الحصول على مشاريع تختص بالمسارح مع الشكر الجزيل


??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## hocem2222 (28 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميرا1985 (2 أبريل 2009)

مشروع اكتير رائع 
والموقع جميل 
بسي ما اعرف كيف راح يتم تنفيذوا واقعيا 
مع انو نحنا بنعرف اما استيل او خرسانة


----------



## uoseef (3 أبريل 2009)

مشروع رائع ونتمنالك التوفيق


----------



## hocem2222 (3 أبريل 2009)

ميرا1985 قال:


> مشروع اكتير رائع
> والموقع جميل
> بسي ما اعرف كيف راح يتم تنفيذوا واقعيا
> مع انو نحنا بنعرف اما استيل او خرسانة


 شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (6 أبريل 2009)

uoseef قال:


> مشروع رائع ونتمنالك التوفيق


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## علي فران (7 أبريل 2009)

http://designeralifarran.blogspot.com/


----------



## lamaro (7 أبريل 2009)

بصراحة بصراحة بجنن بس لو اضفت شوية تفاصيل


----------



## lamaro (7 أبريل 2009)

اذا فيك تساعدني بالحصول على مساقط لمراكز ثقافية


----------



## أسمهان قنديل (7 أبريل 2009)

رهييييييييب بالتوفيق دوما


----------



## hocem2222 (7 أبريل 2009)

أسمهان قنديل قال:


> رهييييييييب بالتوفيق دوما


 شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عناق~الورود (7 أبريل 2009)

مشرووووووووع رائع جدا ..

مبروووووك التخرج وعقبال عندي يااااارب..

بالتوفيق يا بشمهندس..


----------



## hocem2222 (10 أبريل 2009)

عناق~الورود قال:


> مشرووووووووع رائع جدا ..
> 
> مبروووووك التخرج وعقبال عندي يااااارب..
> 
> بالتوفيق يا بشمهندس..


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Satttar (10 أبريل 2009)

Wow , perfect project


----------



## علي فران (10 أبريل 2009)

يسلمو هيدول عيونك الحلوين


----------



## hocem2222 (11 أبريل 2009)

satttar قال:


> wow , perfect project


شكر:77:اااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (15 أبريل 2009)

علي فران قال:


> يسلمو هيدول عيونك الحلوين


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:7:


----------



## كريم العاني (15 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جميل و امكانيات عاليه 
تحياتي


----------



## happy.11 (16 أبريل 2009)

المشروع رائع ياليت لوكان في مساقط لتوضح فكرة المشروع


----------



## hocem2222 (17 أبريل 2009)

كريم العاني قال:


> مشروع جميل و امكانيات عاليه
> تحياتي


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:77:


----------



## hananfadi (17 أبريل 2009)

je voudrais te remerci pour le fichier d'analyse que tu m'envoi merci bien hossem et je te souhaite une bone continuation


----------



## hocem2222 (17 أبريل 2009)

hananfadi قال:


> je voudrais te remerci pour le fichier d'analyse que tu m'envoi merci bien hossem et je te souhaite une bone continuation


 
ben de riennnnn et merci pour le message a+ a


----------



## ahmedgo (17 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جميل ........ الله يوفقك انشاء الله
وتبدع في مشاريع اكثر


----------



## hananfadi (18 أبريل 2009)

:70::81::4::68::68::68::68::68::1::1::1:


----------



## hocem2222 (18 أبريل 2009)

ahmedgo قال:


> مشروع جميل ........ الله يوفقك انشاء الله
> وتبدع في مشاريع اكثر


الله يخليك شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الدكوه (19 أبريل 2009)

_مشكور ع المشروع الاكثر من رائع _


----------



## أغيد الفرا (19 أبريل 2009)

جميل يعطيك العافية بس نزللنا البلانات


----------



## hocem2222 (19 أبريل 2009)

أغيد الفرا قال:


> جميل يعطيك العافية بس نزللنا البلانات


 شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## منال عزيز (20 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جميل و حس فني اجمل ....شكراااااااااا


----------



## شهرزاد الزمن (20 أبريل 2009)

_المشروع حلو كتير يعطيك العافيه بس بدنا نشوفه من الداخل ونشوف تصميمة يعني بدنا لية مساقط افقية اذا مافي مانع ومشكور كتير_


----------



## hocem2222 (20 أبريل 2009)

شهرزاد الزمن قال:


> _المشروع حلو كتير يعطيك العافيه بس بدنا نشوفه من الداخل ونشوف تصميمة يعني بدنا لية مساقط افقية اذا مافي مانع ومشكور كتير_


 شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nabilde25 (21 أبريل 2009)

مشروع رائع لكن اين المخططات .


----------



## ARCH.BOSYCAT (21 أبريل 2009)

بجد تحفة مالوش حل يجنن

شكرا ليك


----------



## hocem2222 (21 أبريل 2009)

arch.bosycat قال:


> بجد تحفة مالوش حل يجنن
> 
> شكرا ليك


:13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13::13:


----------



## hocem2222 (23 أبريل 2009)

nabilde25 قال:


> مشروع رائع لكن اين المخططات .


:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## asad shubat (23 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جميل جدا ولو كنت اتمنى ان يعرض كامل العمل من واجهات ومساقط ومقاطع لكي استفيد منه


----------



## حــــــــليم (24 أبريل 2009)

جميل اوووووووي المنظور واتمني منك ان تتحفنا بالمساقط


----------



## نابلسي (24 أبريل 2009)

مشروع رائع جدا
يعطيك العافيه يا بشمهندس


----------



## hocem2222 (24 أبريل 2009)

نابلسي قال:


> مشروع رائع جدا
> يعطيك العافيه يا بشمهندس


 :68::68::68::68::68::68::68:


----------



## سعدالعراقي (24 أبريل 2009)

مشروع جميل ممكن يكون لاند مارك او سمه مميزه للمدينه التي ينفذ فيها


----------



## hocem2222 (25 أبريل 2009)

سعدالعراقي قال:


> مشروع جميل ممكن يكون لاند مارك او سمه مميزه للمدينه التي ينفذ فيها


 شكرا اخي :7::7::7::7::7::56:


----------



## hocem2222 (26 أبريل 2009)

حــــــــليم قال:


> جميل اوووووووي المنظور واتمني منك ان تتحفنا بالمساقط


 شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## saraar (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور ... كتير حلو .. بس لو منزل المساقط


----------



## المهندسة ف (27 أبريل 2009)

مشروع ممتاز يا ريت نشوف بقية الرسومات


----------



## hocem2222 (27 أبريل 2009)

المهندسة ف قال:


> مشروع ممتاز يا ريت نشوف بقية الرسومات


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (28 أبريل 2009)

saraar قال:


> مشكووووووووووووور ... كتير حلو .. بس لو منزل المساقط


merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## hocem2222 (4 مايو 2009)

xxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hocem2222 (15 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## safirvinos (15 مايو 2009)

عفوان
لاكن لم أستطيع مشاهدة المشروع أو لم يعرض لدي فارجو المساعدة
والف شكر


----------



## أحمد القيقب (15 مايو 2009)

مشروع أكثر من رائع في المنظور والإخراج


----------



## ENG\LOOZA (15 مايو 2009)

ماشاء الله عليكي 
والله مشروع كتيييييييير روعه
وان شاء الله يارب تكوني اخدتي الامتياز من وراه
عشان عنجد بستحق الامتياز مع مرتبة الشرف


----------



## hocem2222 (16 مايو 2009)

ENG\LOOZA قال:


> ماشاء الله عليكي
> والله مشروع كتيييييييير روعه
> وان شاء الله يارب تكوني اخدتي الامتياز من وراه
> عشان عنجد بستحق الامتياز مع مرتبة الشرف


شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (19 مايو 2009)

أحمد القيقب قال:


> مشروع أكثر من رائع في المنظور والإخراج


 شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (29 مايو 2009)

xxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hocem2222 (2 يونيو 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxx*xxxxxxx*xxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 يونيو 2009)

زميلى العزيز اين هى المشاركة المعروض


----------



## hocem2222 (6 يونيو 2009)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> زميلى العزيز اين هى المشاركة المعروض


 :57::57::57::57::57:


----------



## hananfadi (7 يونيو 2009)

almocharaka mawjouda fi al safha 1


----------



## hocem2222 (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااا hananfadi


----------



## i.s.m.a. (4 يوليو 2009)

مشروع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييل وربنا يوفقك بس ان اعرف ال archicad لكن ما هو ال artlatis s 2.00
مشكور


----------



## husseinxp (4 يوليو 2009)

المشروع رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## hocem2222 (6 يوليو 2009)

husseinxp قال:


> المشروع رائع تسلم ايدك


 شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد أبوالسعود حسن (6 يوليو 2009)

فكرة جملية للكتلة ، وإخراج رائع ، واستخدام ممتاز لبرنامج Archicade ، أرجو من الله العلي القدير أن يزيدك علماً وأن يبارك فيك وأن يوفقني لهذا المستوى في استخدام هذا البرنامج.
يرجى إضافة المساقط الأفقية والتفاصيل حتى يمكن استيعاب المنظومة التصميمية كاملةً. جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Mostapha123 (6 يوليو 2009)

vous avez des belles façades


----------



## hocem2222 (6 يوليو 2009)

أحمد أبوالسعود حسن قال:


> فكرة جملية للكتلة ، وإخراج رائع ، واستخدام ممتاز لبرنامج archicade ، أرجو من الله العلي القدير أن يزيدك علماً وأن يبارك فيك وأن يوفقني لهذا المستوى في استخدام هذا البرنامج.
> يرجى إضافة المساقط الأفقية والتفاصيل حتى يمكن استيعاب المنظومة التصميمية كاملةً. جزاكم الله خيراً


 شكراااا اخي و بارك الله فيك :77::77:


----------



## hocem2222 (9 يوليو 2009)

mostapha123 قال:


> vous avez des belles façades


 شكرااااااااااااااااا اخييييييييييييييي


----------



## hocem2222 (17 يوليو 2009)

xxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## راكين-هندسة (18 يوليو 2009)

*زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


----------



## hocem2222 (18 يوليو 2009)

راكين-هندسة قال:


> *زادكم الله في العلم درجات*​


 
بارك الله فيك شكراااا اخي


----------



## وفؤة (19 يوليو 2009)

عاشت ايديك 
جميل جداااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (24 يوليو 2009)

وفؤة قال:


> عاشت ايديك
> جميل جداااااااا


 شكرااااا :77::77::77:


----------



## ريكوشيه (25 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا طالبه جديده بمعمار انهيت سنتي الاولي وداخله عالسنه التانيه 
مستعجله متي اصل للمرحله متل مرحلتك دي 
مع انو جامعتي بتطلب تصاميم اكبر منا
بس بجد مشروعك روووووووعه


----------



## hocem2222 (26 يوليو 2009)

ريكوشيه قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا طالبه جديده بمعمار انهيت سنتي الاولي وداخله عالسنه التانيه
> مستعجله متي اصل للمرحله متل مرحلتك دي
> مع انو جامعتي بتطلب تصاميم اكبر منا
> بس بجد مشروعك روووووووعه


 شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (14 أغسطس 2009)

xxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hananfadi (15 أغسطس 2009)

*ques que sa veux dire .*

*xxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxxxx-xxxxxxxxx*

​


----------



## Ahmed fekry (15 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم ايدك المشروع جامد بس ال render والmaterial محتاج اهتمام اكتر


----------



## loly_ly (16 أغسطس 2009)

Very Nice we will wait for the best 
Thanks


----------



## abdou07 (17 أغسطس 2009)

مشروع لاباس به و لكن اي برنامج استعملت هل هو cinema 4d

نرجوا منك اظهار تفاصيله اكثر من فضلك .


----------



## جوزائية (19 أغسطس 2009)

بالجد التصميم حلو جدا وباين عليو دقيق جدا -عقبالي يارب


----------



## hocem2222 (19 أغسطس 2009)

جوزائية قال:


> بالجد التصميم حلو جدا وباين عليو دقيق جدا -عقبالي يارب


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hocem2222 (20 أغسطس 2009)

abdou07 قال:


> مشروع لاباس به و لكن اي برنامج استعملت هل هو cinema 4d
> 
> نرجوا منك اظهار تفاصيله اكثر من فضلك .


 artlantis + archicad 11 
شكرا اخي


----------



## ذوالفقار رياض (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على هل المشروع الحلو عاشت ايدك


----------



## d3laan2009 (21 أغسطس 2009)

مشروع جميل
اتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك العملية


----------



## hananfadi (24 أغسطس 2009)

slt hocemm comment vba tu sa va ???? j'éspére bien


----------



## hocem2222 (26 أغسطس 2009)

ca va tres bien et toi hadi ghiba ?????????? f


----------



## nlielah (26 أغسطس 2009)

اعتقد الزجاج كتير والنسب محتاجة تظبيط شوية حاسس انة محتاج احساس اكتر بالكتلة


----------



## hocem2222 (27 أغسطس 2009)

nlielah قال:


> اعتقد الزجاج كتير والنسب محتاجة تظبيط شوية حاسس انة محتاج احساس اكتر بالكتلة


شكرا على الملاحظة merciiiiii


----------



## sima (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا
بس ممكن الخارطة الفندق


----------



## السيزر احمد (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشاء الله جميل جدا جدا جداااا:20::20::20:

لازم تحتفظ بالمشروع دا وبالمره احجزلى غرفه ليا :68:
انا جاااااااى فى الطريق :1:​


----------



## احمدزارع (2 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو المساعدة منك فى مشروع تخرجى


----------



## hocem2222 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

احمدزارع قال:


> ارجو المساعدة منك فى مشروع تخرجى


 ان شاء الله اساعدك 
ماهو مشروع تخرجك؟


----------



## entisar (3 أكتوبر 2009)

كلش حلو عاشت ايدك بس لو اتنزل البلانات يكون افضل


----------



## hocem2222 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

entisar قال:


> كلش حلو عاشت ايدك بس لو اتنزل البلانات يكون افضل


 شكرااا اخيييييي


----------



## hocem2222 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

xxxxxx-xxxxxxxx-xxxxxxx


----------



## احسان الهي ظهير (24 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير ​


----------



## hocem2222 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

احسان الهي ظهير قال:


> جزاك الله خير ​


شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخييييي


----------



## hocem2222 (1 نوفمبر 2009)

xxxxxxx-xxxxxxxx-xxxxxxx


----------



## hocem2222 (7 نوفمبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii a tt


----------



## مرمروز (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير مشروع حلو , ممكن اسأل خريجة اي جامعه , وشكرا.


----------



## hocem2222 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عايشة الزناتي (27 مايو 2010)

مشروع جميل الله يعطيك العافية والصحة


----------



## hiha_19 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراا


----------



## ibrahimepau (26 أكتوبر 2010)

belle projet...


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشروع جميل ومميز كما ذكرت سابقا
أحب أعرف ما هي فكرة المشروع ...ولماذا أخترت الأسطوانة في منتصف برج الفندق
وهل الجزء أعلي الفندق ...هل هو مطعم
وما هو تقدير المشروع
وممكن ترفع ملف المشروع للأستفادة للجميع

مشكور


----------

